# apt-get update / W: Failed to fetch



## mycrotrend (16. Juli 2013)

Ich bekomme diesen Fehler bei apt-get update.
Woran kann der Fehler liegen ?

Als Source List habe ich folgendes in der Datei:


```
#############################################################
################### OFFICIAL UBUNTU REPOS ###################
#############################################################

###### Ubuntu Main Repos
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main 
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main 

###### Ubuntu Update Repos
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main 
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main 
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main 
deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main
```
*Fehler:*


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
root@server2:~# vi /etc/apt/sources.list
root@server2:~# apt-get update
Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg
  Temporary failure resolving 'de.archive.ubuntu.com'
Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg
  Temporary failure resolving 'de.archive.ubuntu.com'
Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg
  Temporary failure resolving 'de.archive.ubuntu.com'
Reading package lists... Done
W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'de.archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'de.archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'de.archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```


----------



## magenbrot (16. Juli 2013)

Zitat von mycrotrend:


> ```
> Err [url=http://de.archive.ubuntu.com]Index of /[/url] precise Release.gpg
> Temporary failure resolving 'de.archive.ubuntu.com'
> Err [url=http://de.archive.ubuntu.com]Index of /[/url] precise-security Release.gpg
> ...


steht doch recht eindeutig da. Deine DNS-Auflösung funktioniert gerade nicht. Entweder anderen Nameserver eintragen oder später nochmal probieren.


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2013)

Die Nameserver die das System benutzt stehen übrigens in der Datei /etc/resolv.conf. Freie Nameserver bitete unter anderem Google, die IP's sind:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------

